# Gentoo в роли хозяина "зоопарка" PC

## _Sir_

Какие существуют способы поддержания "зоопарка" машин? Ну вот более конкретно, допустим есть полтора десятка компов от Duron-750, Athlon xp 2500/2600/2700 до целерончиков 1400/1700 с разными чипсетами/видео-картами. Самые слабые машинки скорее всего у меня уйдут в сторону чего-то подобного ThinStation

А вот как рациональнее обслуживать остальное, в плане поддержания актуального софта в рамках Gentoo? Один из путей -- cross-compiling, не очень хорош -- по ночам рабочие станции выключены. Собирать на интранет-сервере тоже по ночам бинарный репозиторий для остальных машин? Вроде бы нет большой разницы между целеронами и атлонами -- я имею в виду, можно держать одну версию архитектуры и эти пакеты будут нормально работать на обоих типах машин -- amd и intel. 

Это решения в лоб. Может, кто-то уже использует подобные или свои наработки, было бы интересно ознакомиться.

----------

## sa10

Для целерона и атлона ставим

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -pipe" 

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

cross-compiling - баловство, не так уж много надо собирать если не задаваться такой целью  :Smile: 

А вообще надо бы nxserver  водрузить на приличную железяку и всех загнать на тонких клиентов, куча проблем отвалится

----------

## _Sir_

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> А вообще надо бы nxserver  водрузить на приличную железяку и всех загнать на тонких клиентов, куча проблем отвалится

 Да, тоже смотрю в эту сторону -- загрузка по сети, все, что работничек оставил на рабочем столе -- после перезагрузки благополучно исчезает  :Smile:  винт можно использовать для сетевого кэша, игрушки не устанавливаются  :Smile:  Преимуществ куча, конечно... Приглядывался к ltsp и к ThinStation Придушу вот немного текучку и начну экспериментировать  :Smile: 

----------

## sa10

Нет, репресий не нужно, пусть локально работают на чем угодно. Клиент для nxserver даже под винду имеется.

Напротив лучше людей приятно радовать  :Smile: 

Например в секунду загрузить опенофис с терминалки будет и кошке приятно  :Smile: 

Он же не только десктоп, а и отдельные приложения умеет публиковать.

В новостях давеча было - какой-то аналог цитрикса сделали открытым. Эт хорошо, надо посмотреть

Я скачал edubuntu-server - там готовый терминальный сервер для учебного класса и должен ставится в два толчка.

Но я еще не ставил, впечатлений нет. Однако идея понравилась.

Там кажется ltsp используется

----------

## ator

Я бы сделал так.

1) Составил несколько типовых конфигураций для разных архитектур.

2) Выделил машинку помощьнее под эталонный сервер. 

3) Создал chroot окружение для каждого профиля на этом сервере.

4) Настроил клиентов на получение бинарных пакетов с эталонного сервера.

Теперь, когда необходимо произвести обновление зоопарка. сначала готовятся бинарные пакеты на эталонном сервере в chroot окружении. В процессе решаются возможные проблемы с зависимостями библиотек. Это позволит свести к минимуму простой в таких случаях как недавнее обновление expat. Зоопарк обновляет подготовленные пакеты забирая их с сервера.

Вкратце.

----------

## _Sir_

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Нет, репресий не нужно, пусть локально работают на чем угодно. Клиент для nxserver даже под винду имеется.

 У нас на часть машин винда куплена, из-за заказного софта. На остальные надо либо локальные установки делать, либо терминалку.

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Напротив лучше людей приятно радовать 

 Это не репрессии, давно известно, что личный опыт -- лучший товарищ  :Smile:  Как только человек пару часиков поготовит договор или какой другой отчетный документ и оставит его на рабочем столе, а тут -- вдруг перезагрузка из-за питания, и больше он не будет лениться зайти в мои документы или их аналог. А объяснять порочность этого (в винде) можно годами...

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Например в секунду загрузить опенофис с терминалки будет и кошке приятно 

 Да, это неплохо, и документы будут не где попало, а в домашнем каталоге конкретного пользователя  :Smile:  Хотя и это зло. Все документы должны правиться из форм веб-броузера  :Smile:  И лежать, вместе с версиями и фирменным/гостовым оформлением в sql-базе.

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Я скачал edubuntu-server - там готовый терминальный сервер для учебного класса и должен ставится в два толчка. Там кажется ltsp используется

 

```
sir@bb ~ $ emerge -vp ltsp

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-nds/portmap-5b-r9  USE="tcpd (-selinux)" 19 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/libnfsidmap-0.17  USE="-ldap" 318 kB

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/libgssapi-0.10  331 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libevent-1.3a  436 kB

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/xinetd-2.3.14  USE="perl tcpd" 295 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/librpcsecgss-0.14-r1  355 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-fs/nfs-utils-1.0.12  USE="kerberos tcpd -nonfsv4" 761 kB

[ebuild  N    ] net-misc/ltsp-4.2-r1  USE="X -audiofile -debug -esd -nas -rdesktop -scanner -snmp" 92,104 kB

```

 Да и дока на gentoo.org имеется  :Smile:  там совершенно ничего сложного, только я пока про публикацию именно в ltsp не понял, точнее, надо просто ставить да смотреть...

----------

## _Sir_

 *ator wrote:*   

> Я бы сделал так.
> 
> 1) Составил несколько типовых конфигураций для разных архитектур.
> 
> 2) Выделил машинку помощьнее под эталонный сервер. 
> ...

 Ну, собственно, да, это обобщенный вариант решения, о котором я говорил в первоначальном посте. С той лишь разницей, что в частном решении (моем) получается одна архитектура, так как бинарники атлона и п4/целерона прекрасно выполняются на обоих разновидностях железа  :Smile: 

Встретил в описаниях установок рекомендацию по подъему фонт-сервера, особенно, для терминалок (говорю про описание) Насколько это на самом деле целесообразно? Понятно, что за шрифтами следить намного легче будет.

----------

## sa10

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

>  Да и дока на gentoo.org имеется  там совершенно ничего сложного, только я пока про публикацию именно в ltsp не понял, точнее, надо просто ставить да смотреть...

 

Это понятно, что на gentoo можно круче сделать  :Smile: 

Мне интересно как это у них сдалано. Поставил в virtualbox ubuntu, ковыряюсь, много интересного нахожу.

Блестящая идея - готовый сервер для преподавателя ставящийся с полпинка! Подумате в глубину идеи...

Неплохой Guide у них здесь: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty

Только что обнаружил там - у меня для контроля скорости вентиляторов есть pwmconfig  :Smile: 

Это мелочь, но она одна из множества...

И вообще, я думаю, незачем себя ограничивать.

Gentoo - дистр очень хороший, но элитарный, а массовость в Open Source - движущая сила.

Шатлворд это понял и двигает Ubuntu весьма успешно. Интересно за этим наблюдать. 

Но от этого уделять Генте меньше внимания глупо, за ним будущее. 

Хотя он никогда не станет таким же простым как утюг. 

Утюгу - утюгово, а Генте гентино   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Блестящая идея - готовый сервер для преподавателя ставящийся с полпинка! Подумате в глубину идеи...

 Глубина в том, что этой реализации уже лет 20-ть. ltsp в дереве портежей есть, устанавливать для этого *buntu не вижу необходимости  :Smile:  Мне не нравится в нем то, что копируют большое количество идиотизма из винды. Забывая о том, что гейтс -- вор в законе, и еще ничего не придумал сам. Если прочесть документацию по ltsp на gento.org, то совершенно очевидно, что там тоже ничего замороченного нет. Даже в линукс-центре, в библиотеке, давно лежит пара примеров реализации подобных проектов. Однако, завтра буду смотреть технику и договариваться о работе. Если договоримся, скорее всего убунту оттуда снесу. 

А насчет ковыряния в убунте -- гораздо полезней ковырять Mac OS X -- там действительно можно чему-то поучиться  :Smile:  Хотя бы тому, как сделан вполне работоспособный графический интерфейс к настройкам (читай -- редактированию текстовых конфигов)

----------

## sa10

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Глубина в том, что этой реализации уже лет 20-ть. ltsp в дереве портежей есть, устанавливать для этого *buntu не вижу необходимости  Мне не нравится в нем то, что копируют большое количество идиотизма из винды. 

 

Это понятно, мне там тоже много чего не нравится, но не стоит так пренебрежительно относится к *buntu

Большое количество идеотизма из винды там вовсе не потому, что разработчики такие идиоты, просто они ясно понимают для кого они это делают.  :Rolling Eyes:  Народ к этому идеотизму, увы, привык ...

Все что разработчики делают направлено на достижения важнейшего параметра - "массовость". Будет массовость, а она уже  заметна, убунту и в техническом плане сможет уйти в отрыв в силу значительной концентрации разработчиков.

А глубину идеи я вижу в том, что верно выбирается начальная точка для массового продвижения системы - учебный класс.

Для установки ltsp нам с Вами ubuntu не требуется, а как насчет преподавателя информатики (подоконника)? 

Чтобы осмыленно поставить gentoo ему надо иметь не менее года опыта работы с linux или  невероятную упертость.

Где Вы видели упертого подоконника?

Это понятно, что пока он поставит gentoo с ltsp он получит самый нужный опыт работы, но на это у него и уйдет около года.  :Smile: 

Он будет весьма доволен собой (если не бросит на полпути), но .... 

А для edubuntu с вылизыванием ему нужно не более 2-3 дней и человек будет доволен собой, готов к новым подвигам и полон положительных эмоций.

А Mac OS X - действительно классная система, но патентованный продукт, увы...

----------

## _Sir_

В любом случае, я рад, что *buntu вытесняет федорино горе и ее жалких последышей в лице ASP и ALT линуксов. А заодно и недоделанную Новеллом Зюзю и безнадежно устаревший (наверное  :Smile: ) дебиан. Однако, та же Мандрива имеет сертификацию LPI в России, и будет продолжать укреплять свои позиции. 

Что касается учебных классов, особенно в переходный от винды к линуксу период, то даже вполне гибкие *.deb-дистры начисто проигрывают Gentoo. Слишком тяжело поддерживать в работоспособном состоянии то, что расчитано на "массового и тупого" пользователя. Если такие вещи еще можно делать для чиновников, которым кроме инета в виде аськи, веба и имэйла + опен офис ничего в общем-то и не нужно (можно еще audacious + mplayer c гуем), то для учебного класса с 15-20 рабочими станциями многое что нужно. Автовход в систему с привилегиями ученика, ограниченный запуск приложений, невозможность менять любые настройки системы, невозможность без вмешательства преподавателя подключения сменных носителей, ограничения по сетевой работе, возможность с преподавательского компа видеть картинку любой рабочей станции, либо возможность поправить работу ученика (например, показать что-то при черчении в qcad'e) Массовые дистры (слава те господи, додумались хотя бы разделить гном и кде!) слабо подходят под эти задачи. Кроме того, к примеру, потребуется частое обновление wine и некоторых других продуктов. И это еще только легко видимые, лежащие на поверхности вещи. Понятно, что в ходе "эксплуатации" всплывет много других проблем. Например, кто-то в преподавательском компе настроил сенсор на температуру выключения системы в 32 градуса  :Smile:  А там Athlon64 при первоначальной загрузке в биосе показывает 51-52 градуса. Теперь система не успевает полностью прогрузиться -- как только запускается сервис, который смотрит за температурой, система выключается  :Smile:  Я понимаю, что данную инсталляцию выполняли чайники. Но теперь многое придется переделывать, а это гораздо больше времени занимает.

Кстати, любой ученик может набрать sudo su - на любой машине  :Smile: 

И вот это переделывать надо на всех станциях  :Smile:  Поэтому, нафиг убунту. Пусть дома ставят.

Дети, даже и подростки, обладают наиболее высокой адаптивностью. Вот и нечего их на винднавоз натаскивать. Они на него и дома насмотрелись.

Что же касается Mac OS X -- то там патентована только верхняя часть десктоп-менеджера, то, за что Apple заплатила хорошие деньги хорошим дизайнерам. Нижняя часть -- xBSD, кажется, Free, икс-сервер + минимальный гуй и тулкиты ака Darvin отданы в опен сорс и давно. Раньше, чем сан свою солярку отдал  :Smile:  Так что у Эппла только сливки застолблены. А вот как и что там сделано -- убунтушникам не помешало бы поучиться.

В KDE 3.5.7 до сих пор устройства (флэшки, лазерные диски, дополнительно монтируемые разделы) появляются где попало, и нет никакой возможности сделать так, чтобы они рисовались в строго отведенном месте рабочего стола. Зачем брать из винды -- худшее и наиболее тупое?

----------

## sa10

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> В любом случае, я рад, что *buntu вытесняет федорино горе и ее жалких последышей в лице ASP и ALT линуксов. А заодно и недоделанную Новеллом Зюзю и безнадежно устаревший (наверное ) дебиан. Однако, та же Мандрива имеет сертификацию LPI в России, и будет продолжать укреплять свои позиции. 

 

Однако,  плевать вокруг себя плохая и глупая привычка, грязь получается. Предлагаю согласится с этим и воздерживаться впредь.

Все они сделали для всех всех нас достаточно много хорошего. Здесь и обсуждать нечего...

 *Quote:*   

> Что же касается Mac OS X -- то там патентована только верхняя часть десктоп-менеджера, то, за что Apple заплатила хорошие деньги хорошим дизайнерам.

 

И вы готовы заплатить в тысячу раз больше не менее хорошим юристам и прочим экспертам которые выделят для Вас то, что можно заимствовать а что нет?  Заимствование у Mac OS X - уголовно наказуемое деяние, как бы она вас не привлекала  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> А вот как и что там сделано -- убунтушникам не помешало бы поучиться. 

 

убунтушники это ОНИ? А МЫ тогда кто?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> Однако,  плевать вокруг себя плохая и глупая привычка, грязь получается. Предлагаю согласится с этим и воздерживаться впредь.
> 
> Все они сделали для всех всех нас достаточно много хорошего. Здесь и обсуждать нечего...

 То, что тысячи людей отвернулись от линукса в пользу винды, в том числе не только в корпоративном секторе, но и в учебных заведениях -- прямая заслуга таких дистрибутивов как Alt, ASP и Fedora Core. В этом смысле -- Убунту -- благо.

Всем понятно, что без предшественников не было бы последователей. Это не означает пожизненного почивания на лаврах. И мне все равно, сколько часов в сутки пашут бедные разработчики "русских" дистрибутивов, выбравшие в качестве основы худшее, что было на тот момент. Об этом я писал в списке рассылки ASP года 4 назад, еще тогда объясняя, что Федора не имеет будущего. А когда я учился на курсах ASP в 2005-м (ну не было тогда других, и разумеется спасибо им и Академии Корпоративных систем за эту возможность) при инсталляции на учебную станцию дистрибутива, нам рекомендовали в качестве основной кодировки выбирать... cp1251. Так что это не плевание. Это достаточно трезвый (ну не пью я!  :Smile: ) взгляд на вещи. 

 *sa10 wrote:*   

> И вы готовы заплатить в тысячу раз больше не менее хорошим юристам и прочим экспертам которые выделят для Вас то, что можно заимствовать а что нет?  Заимствование у Mac OS X - уголовно наказуемое деяние, как бы она вас не привлекала 

 M$ что-то никто не мешает воровать из других и разных систем все, на что западет алчный глаз Билла. Вы все-таки в эмуляторе хотя бы запустите Mac OS X, и посмотрите поближе, что она из себя представляет. А потом уж будем про юристов и прочий мусор.

В кубунту 7.04 (может и ранее) внешний вид панели настройки системы начисто содран с Mac OS X  :Smile: 

Во многих десктопах меню размещено в кнопке пуск (ее аналогах) Не знаю, уж кто был тот идиот, кто это впервые придумал, но это чудовищно неудобно. Не случайно пользователи, простые смертные, устилают сотней ярлыков рабочий стол и потом по полчаса ищут там нужный ярлык  :Smile:  Все из жизни. В XFce панель управление содрана с соляриса. А те тоже содрали  :Smile:  С панели запуска StarFish. Имя KDE содрано с CDE, при этом кде -- свободный десктоп-менеджер, а CDE был коммерческим. Так что... Идеи кружатся в воздухе, потому что мало людей, способных придумать что-то новое, вот и таскают друг у друга. И ради бога, если это удобно другим людям, а не обычные маркетинговые заигрывания. Например, во времена виндовс 3.х была такая реклама маков в первых глянцевых журналах по компьютерам: "Шеф, я устал смотреть на песочные часы, давайте купим нормальные компьютеры"  :Smile:  А что изменилось?

Поставьте висту на ноутбук и смотрите на то, как видеокарта, с графическим процессором, с чудовищным количеством памяти, которого не было даже в озу тогдашних копьютеров, крутит и крутит те самые песочные часы, в виде кольца всевластия, превращая несчастного, верящего биллу пользователя, в жалкий, использованный кусочек материи, очевидно, уже безмозглый  :Smile:   *sa10 wrote:*   

> убунтушники это ОНИ? А МЫ тогда кто?  

 Дорогой sa10  :Smile:  вы, в единственном числе или во множественном, в данном случае -- пользователь дистрибутива. А есть еще и разработчики, и их идеологи, греющие руки на массовости. И им глубоко плевать, как и в чем мы будем работать. Им важен уровень продаж. На это они сделали свою ставку. И в этом еще одно неоспоримое преимущество Gentoo, когда мы можем выбирать из очень большого числа возможностей, в том числе, и ручного сопровождения тех частей системы, в которых мы заинтересованы, или же просто нам так хочется  :Smile: 

PS Попытался в ноутбуке загрузиться с диска liveCD+Installer Kubuntu 7.04, чтобы глянуть, не померещилось ли мне насчет панели настройки, но этот дистрибутив не загрузился. А Gentoo живет там с февраля этого года, инсталляция была выполнена с диска 2006.0 XOR Edition  :Smile:  Делаем еще выводы...

PPS -- загрузка без сплэша показала, что проблема в драйвере сидирома. Считывание нормального диска происходит с ошибками, seek error и прочие прелести... 

Если я неправ насчет панели настроек системы  :Smile:  что именно в kubuntu я ее видел, обязательно публично повинюсь в собственной дырявой памяти  :Smile:  Но я просто кроме этого дистра и Gentoo ничего не запускал последние пару дней.

----------

## sa10

Ну Вы и азартный же мужик  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> тысячи людей отвернулись от ли

 нукса в пользу винды[/quote]

Это где такое было? Они работали -работали в линуксах и потом ломанулись на винду?

Для меня очевиден обратный процесс. 

Моя дочь устроилась на работу в софтверную фирму - ее посадили на машину с Debian, и там никто не знал кто ее папа....

 *Quote:*   

> мало людей, способных придумать что-то новое, вот и таскают друг у друга.

 

И поэтому напрашивается вывод - мы тоже можем таскать?

Любой из этих "нехороших" мегаворов, нас ,"хороших" мелковоров, отымеет как захочет и когда захочет потому что они -мегаворы и располагают возможностями. И наши сограждане им готовы в этом активно помогать ( дело Поносова).

Для нас есть отличная альтернатива - OSS - свободное и взаимовыгодное сотрудничество где расчеты между сторонами выполняются посредством натурального обмена  - программный код, отчеты в баглисты, взаимопмощь на форумах (и наша близкая к флейму научная дискуссия   :Rolling Eyes:   )  

 *Quote:*   

> вы, в единственном числе или во множественном, в данном случае -- пользователь дистрибутива. А есть еще и разработчики, и их идеологи, греющие руки на массовости. 

 

И ubuntu и gentoo - дистрибутивы поддерживаемые сообществом. И любой пользователь способен содействовать его развитию, как минимум активностью в форумах, максимум - писать отчеты о проблемах в баглисты, общаться с разработчиками. Наш скромный коллектив сисадминов за последние две недели не написал ни строчки кода, но активно переписывался с разработчиками openvz и shorewall. Shorewall c учетом наших замечаний   вышел в версии 4.0.3. Ждем исправлений для Openvz. Улучшили мы своими действиями Gentoo или нет, судите сами. Делаем что можем и вам того же желаем. Греть руки вместе будем   :Shocked: 

У вас возникли проблемы с дистром, разработчики от Вас об этом узнали?

Не говорите, что Вы не способны описать Ваши проблемы, литературный талант очевиден в этом же топике  :Smile: 

Энергия имеется, но увы уходит на плевки.

Скоро пойдут легенды, что в Тольятти мужики такие крутые, что одним плевком перешибают стальные рельсы   :Very Happy: 

Если сможем конструктивнее действовать, хотя мы не перевернем мир, но сдвинем его маленько в правильную сторону.

Иначе откуда в gentoo возмется то, чего Вы хотите?

----------

